

Apple - Macworld 2009 Keynote Address - Andi
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/0901ouabdcaw/event/index.html

======
satyajit
We have come to expect nothing short of magic @ Macworlds. Sure it was lacking
in this one ... That Garageband 'Learn to play' and 'Learn from Learned' was
super cheesy - though I can believe there are suckers who will throw $4.99 to
learn Proud Mary than downloading the tabs from zillion free websites!

